# Anyone else have a crush on Norm Abram?



## Broooklyn (Jan 20, 2010)

He just seems so cuddly.

Maybe it's because I grew up watching him. He's like the father of woodworking to me.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY NORMIE!! MINE MINE MINE!!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright LJ's he's on the web we all can have him..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, I admit it but let's call it a "man crush".


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys are scaring me!!! ;-))


----------



## CanKuhn (Feb 21, 2010)

He's my BFF!


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I almost spit out my breakfast when I read this topic!!! LOL

I think most woodguys and woodgals would like to at least meet Norm.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

CanKuhn…. that's scary! LOL!


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

Lol CanKuhn, you must have cabin fever really bad!!


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up!!

AKA….........Woodchic


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

HA HA HA HA! 
By the way, does anyone have a mailing address for Norm. I am sure he gets a thousand letters a day but then one has to try…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats funny !!


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

Come on men, a crush no! Respect, definitely yes.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have totally had a crush on Norm. The flanel and beard is a very good look for him, and all of the things he can do with his hands…..Anyway, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

crush, ... Norm is more like a religious icon, to me, he and the last jewish carpenter (2000 yrs ago) both walk on water ! He's done more to raise awareness and bring woodworking into the mainstream


----------



## Broooklyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Kuhn, that video is ridiculous! Your students must have a lot of fun in your classes!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

uh…seeing as how I am a heterosexual…....NO!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a definite love-hate relationship with the man.

Generally, I think he's the bomb, but … when he blindfolds himself, gets absolutely in-the-bag drunk, takes tranquilizers, and hangs from his ceiling joists, spinning on a swivel hook … AND THEN … hand-cuts dovetails … opposite-handed … and they fit *absolutely perfectly,* and … he says … with a *disgusting* amount of humility and modesty ….

"That fits pretty good,"

....I just want to strangle him.

I know. Weird, right??


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Norm is a great guy, I love his work.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

You act like Norm is God to Woodworking, Mr. I don't make mistakes, I'm Mr prefect I invented perfection.
I grew up watching him when he first started out, that's when he was worth watching. When Delta/PC took over Norm became a salesmen for them, gave up on the woodworker, he turned into Mr. Impressor…


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I am not into guys that way, but gotta say, he is one of the reasons I started woodworking (well that and a need to have a bench in my foyer and the unwillingness to spend $300 for it) [of course I ended up spending more for the tools to build it… lol]
Norm is definately one of the frontrunners for getting our hobby well known and it would be an honour for any of us to meet him… 
There are loads of people on this site who are putting out projects that are above even Norms capabilities, so they should recieve some recognition…
On a side note, he only wears the flannel shirts while doing the show… It was a way to separate him from the other shows on at the time and he just stuck with it…


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Another good laugh. You guys are just sick, If I had these kind of fans I'd quit my TV show and go hide somewhere


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a flannel shirt just like it.

wink wink. nudge nudge.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

You guys are just sick sick sick. Especially you, Kuhn!

(now where the heck are my flannel shirt and safety glasses….)


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

What am I doing reading you guys. Nahms got a new episode on the web tonight!!!

Kahn, outstanding. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

notottoman, dude, you totally lost me….


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I like Norm, and respect his work.


----------

